# First outing!



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I think they are really going to like their pen! They didn't want to come back into the house!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its a whole new world to them now


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

How fun!! I bet it was great seeing them explore. 
Can't wait til it's warm enough here to get mine outside.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I had my 19 one month old chick's out in run yesterday. I got my yard chair out and sat in there with them.It's great to watch them evolve.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking about my 4 little ones. What an adventure that's going to be for all of us.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How fun to watch them check out something new!


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

A few people I've talked to from Louisiana have said they are big enough to stay in the pen/coop with a heat lamp but I think I'm going to wait a little longer before putting them out there permanently. It's nearly 75 degrees today but its still frosting over night. They are so funny to watch out there though! My daughter is really enjoying spending time with them in the pen!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

What kind do you have?


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I put my 19 mixed flock (almost 5 week old) in run again today and will not put them back in brooder. It was 75 today 45 tonight and 78 tomorrow. I will let them have the heat lamp for a few more night's. It has been so enjoyable watching them learn all the new stuff. It will be interesting to see if they go in the coop tonight. A few already went up the ramp a few times and looked in. I am a Chicken Freak for sure!!


----------



## tulasmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I put my chicks out last night and they won't come back in either. They made it through the night with the heat lamp and didn't have any uninvited guests last night either! Yay! We are supposed to have a cold night or two in about a week (down around 40) but with the heat lamp I'm sure they will be fine.


----------

